# LIS Space Pod is GO for Construction



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

After spending the last several days familiarizing myself with the instructions for both the Moebius kit AND the PE set from ParaGrafix - I think I am ready to begin.. 

I will post WIP photos as the construction warrants.. 

BIG thanks to all who answered my questions and provided advice already.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

You're going to have a great time building the Pod! The folks at Moebius did an amazing job designing it, and taking a little time to plan out what you want to do is the best first step.

I didn't have any problems with mine, had fun building it and I'm really happy with the way it came out. I'm sure you'll have the same experience!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Good luck, Larry! I loved this model. I posted a thread on my build a few months ago. It was the first time I used photo etch in my life. Awesome. 

I accidentally found a build guide on the culttvman forum called: "Space Pod Build-Along", by Brent Gair. He did this fantastic color guide and I printed the whole thing as a supplement to the Moebius directions. I found it invaluable. I highly recommend checking it out. Full color and pretty much step by step with lots of reference pics from the show. By the way- Brent's build was featured in Finescale Modeler last year.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

My only problem was the center window popped out when I was adding the final details on the outside. Since I have John at the controls, I could not get it back on through the back door. So I did the only logical thing, I popped out the other two windows! It makes it easier to see the interior now! It is one of my favorite builds!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

kdaracal said:


> Good luck, Larry! I loved this model. I posted a thread on my build a few months ago. It was the first time I used photo etch in my life. Awesome.
> 
> I accidentally found a build guide on the culttvman forum called: "Space Pod Build-Along", by Brent Gair. He did this fantastic color guide and I printed the whole thing as a supplement to the Moebius directions. I found it invaluable. I highly recommend checking it out. Full color and pretty much step by step with lots of reference pics from the show. By the way- Brent's build was featured in Finescale Modeler last year.


Hi kdaracal

I made looooong search on the culttvman forum and find nothing. Would you already have the link bookmarked?

Thanks


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hi kdaracal
> 
> I made looooong search on the culttvman forum and find nothing. Would you already have the link bookmarked?
> 
> Thanks


Here ya go. It is the first of 5 pages........

http://www.culttvman.biz/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7303210


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Looking forward to following the WIP, Larry.


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Ace... 

So far things have gotten off to a good start.. I have completed one side of the interior and am getting ready to put together the other.. 

I do hope that you believe that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery - because I used your space pod photo postings extensively.. :thumbsup:

I will post WIP photos later today or over the weekend..


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

kdaracal said:


> Here ya go. It is the first of 5 pages........
> 
> http://www.culttvman.biz/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7303210


Thanks budy!! Actualy, a definitive reference for anyone that are building this kit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Larry,

I took some long liberties on my Pod, but by all means take what you can from my build - and make some improvements. 

Have you decided about the orange paint? The vinyl I used was cool, but was a pain to work with. Tamiya TS-12 rattle can paint is very close to the Irwin Allen orange. If I ever build another Pod, that is what I'm going to use.

Be aware of the triangle window fit - they cram against the frame pieces. I did some judicious cutting to get the fit right.


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

*Some WIP Pictures (Finally)*

Well - I have cleared the first hurdle and have actually been able to get some construction completed.. 

For my interior color I started with Model Master acrylic Radome Tan (4722) and mixed in Model Master acrylic Leather (4674) in small batches until I got the color I liked.. I think it works well.. 

This was my first time working with PE parts, and the biggest challenge has been with painting the PE parts.. I used a coat of Testors gray primer which was great - but painting the colors over that required a bit of extra patience. I am sure this will get easier the more I do this.. 

The construction really was straightforward, and with all of the posts I have read and using references photos of Ace Airspeeds work - I think the panels came out pretty good…
Now on to the next step – painting the rest of the PE parts


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

The base color looks right, Larry.

Your build is looking great.


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Ace - 

In response to your other question - I have not yet decided about the Orange.. I used International Orange when I did my Chariot build - but I am thinking that will be too harsh.. Given where I am so far I have lots of time to ponder that decision.. 

I am however pretty certain that I am going to stay away from the TSDS vinyl option after reading about your troubles..


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

SCI-FI Larry said:


> Thanks Ace -
> 
> I have not yet decided about the Orange.. I used International Orange when I did my Chariot build - but I am thinking that will be too harsh...


In that Space Pod build along thread, the guy made a statement about red pigments breaking down quickly and that's very true. I own a red car.

I think International Orange is probably a very good match to a pod or chariot when they were freshly painted. It was an intense red/orange. In my opinion, the more pumpkin shade is something that we see on the props after years of aging.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Larry,

I used the TS-12 on the interior and parts of the exterior of my Chariot and it worked out nicely - not too glossy and not exactly a "screaming" international orange. 

What paint are you going to use for the aluminum finish?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Those panels look just super, Larry!


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Paulbo - 

I am learning that a little patience pays off in the long run...

And it does not hurt to have precision pieces like the Paragrafix !!.. Everything fits exactly as it should with no surprises.. 


It is almost happy hour at the Casa.. I will post more pictrures tomorrow..


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Jonesing for some updates here, Larry....................:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Ace Airspeed said:


> Jonesing for some updates here, Larry....................:wave:


Yea. Between Larry and miniature sun, I'm going to have to go on Prozac soon........:roll::freak:


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

I am afraid that I have been away for a bit... I travel quite extensively for work and it causes my modeling to suffer... 

I am currently working on the PE parts for the main control panel.. I am down to the last two panels but I always seem to make a last minute "oops" that required me to strip down the paint and start over... 

I am hoping to post new photos very soon...


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

Any suggestions for a color choice for the interior floor ??


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

SCI-FI Larry said:


> Any suggestions for a color choice for the interior floor ??


I used a gloss light blue........because I thought it looked good!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

SCI-FI Larry said:


> Any suggestions for a color choice for the interior floor ??


I used the same sort of semi-gloss reddish brown that the J2 outer circle was painted in the show. Thought maybe it followed some sort of logic. (??) 

I looked everywhere for a reference pic. No chance!!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I used the orange on the floor, painted the seat floor pans black to give a no-skid look, and painted the diamond plate grey - which turned reddish pretty quick once I dirtied up the interior.


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

So i ended up going with a gunship grey color... I know is sounds boring - but is actually works well against the wall colors..

I am starting to button up the interior.. Once I finish the main control panel I will post a couple of more photos..


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Now, why was I thinking "Chariot".......................?????? 

Sometimes, I think it pays to have some coffee before replying here....

Sorry, Larry. 

I painted my "*Pod*" floor the same color as the walls.

Your build is looking sweet and I like the floor color.


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

OK - we are making progress.. 

Nothing like a rainy day to keep you at the hobby bench... Today I was able to make some major headway on things..

The first thumb nail shows my finally finished main control panel.. I really liked the Tamiya Metallic Blue that I used on the other panels, so I carried it over to the main console.. Also - It is a little hard to see - but for the smaller panels on each side I actually used the back of a small sanding stick to scrape away the paint from the switches.. I like the effect it gave.. 

The next thumb is a shot of the forward console ready to be joined to the rest of the build

The third shot is a pretty good shot of the interior looking forward.. I am just test fitting pieces at this point.. 

The last shot is the interior pieces all assembled..

Right now I am toying with the idea of adding some simple interior lighting.. I am a model railroader as well and I have a ton of grain of wheat bulbs laying about.. I was thinking that If I could find a way to anchor one somewhere in the ceiling it would give a good effect.. 

I hope you enjoy the photos..


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Beautiful work, Larry. :thumbsup:

How do you intend to glue the windows, and are you going to use Paul's window frames? 

I used watch chrystal cement to glue the windows to the body for a firm bond, and Gator Glue acrylic glue to attach the PE to the windows. You'll need a good window to body bond if you intend to mask them on the outside for paint.

Loving your build so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

Ace Airspeed said:


> Beautiful work, Larry. :thumbsup:
> 
> How do you intend to glue the windows, and are you going to use Paul's window frames?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments Ace - I am certainly a far runner up to your excellent work...  So I am not really sure about all this... I have looked back over your WIP posts and I saw that that you masked from the inside and then added the windows after... That would seem to be the prudent way to go.. 

I have not been able to find the Gator Glue that you use - so I have been relying on good old CA glue when required.. 

I think I am going to need to take a deep breath and figure out my next steps..


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Larry,

I glued the windows on using watch crystal cement and masked them from the outside. The Gator Grip I use is just a higher tack white glue. I imagine Testors clear parts cement will work along the same lines. 

Speaking of taking deep breaths.............I took several in my build. There were several do or die, one take only steps that led to some anxiety before I went for it. It doesn't help that the instructions are about as clear as mud.......


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

*test post*

This is a test post to see if I can get my photos to show up in the message asopposed to thumbnails..


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That looks just super, Larry! It's really coming together.

I'm really looking forward to seeing the exterior. (No pressure - I read how you're busy with work.)


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Yup, it's showing up :thumbsup:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

SCI-FI Larry said:


> This is a test post to see if I can get my photos to show up in the message asopposed to thumbnails..


Looks good, Larry! :thumbsup:


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

*Scanner work completed*

I spent a couple of days on and off working on getting the scanner completed and installed so I can finish getting the model buttoned up and ready for painting.. 

I painted the scanner a gun metal color and then painted the individual lights.. 










I wasn't worried about going "outside the lines" because I would be using the very cool PE piece to cover my mistakes.. I drilled out the holes ever so slightly to allow a little more of the color to come through.. 










Once I was happy with that I added the coloring to the PE and added some accent colors for the mounting brackets and other small bits and installed it in the pod










It is a shame that so much of the detail is going to be hidden - but I am happy with how it came out..


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

The scanner is actually pretty prominent when you look inside, Larry..........so your efforts (looks great, BTW) will not go unnoticed.


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

I have been moving right along over the last couple of days.. I have finished closing up the hull, but not before adding one last piece of detail - the microphone cord and cable.. 

Following the advice from the ParaGrafix instructions - I added a thin piece of styrene behind the PE part and trimmed it to fit - 










Once painted - I took a lead from a grain of wheat bulb and wrapped it around a very thin piece of styrene rod to create the coil effect and then mounted it to the dash










Then I tried to add the front piece to the rest of the hull... And that is when I realized that I would not be able to leave the microphone where it was.. the cable was just thick enough to foul the works when I tried to get the front to close up.. so I removed it and remounted it once I had gotten the front on.. 










I like the bit of detail that this added and I am glad I took the time to do this..


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Nice job on the microphone but isn't it supposed to be like the ones on the Jupiter 2?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

jimkirk said:


> Nice job on the microphone but isn't it supposed to be like the ones on the Jupiter 2?


I think I remember that particular mic "changing" from episode to episode. But I DO remember at one point it was a small stick-like mic like a lounge singer's mic. it was _*very*_ different in the Land of the Giants cameo.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

scifi larry-
this is turning out awesome! Close ups look like the set!


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> scifi larry-
> this is turning out awesome! Close ups look like the set!


Thanks !! I have been enjoying this so far..


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Looks great, Larry. Well done on the mic. :thumbsup:

Are you goint to use the PE interior window frames?


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

Ace Airspeed said:


> Looks great, Larry. Well done on the mic. :thumbsup:
> 
> Are you goint to use the PE interior window frames?


I am not.. After reading about your trials and tribulations with getting things to fit I decided to forgo them... 

And even without them the fit for the front peice of the hull was a real pain.. It went in great on one side but on the other it fought me all the way... The glue has all finally dried and I just got finished filling the gaps with putty..


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I guess I should have warned you about the fit of the front hull piece..........it was a joy to wrestle on....


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

Ace Airspeed said:


> I guess I should have warned you about the fit of the front hull piece..........it was a joy to wrestle on....


I actually read your WIP posts about your problems with this.. and I am not sure that "joy" really does it justice


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

This kit is definitely parts and assembly intensive. You're just about on the home stretch now, Larry.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Ace Airspeed said:


> This kit is definitely parts and assembly intensive. You're just about on the home stretch now, Larry.


Agreed, my stress level dropped when I got to the point of closing up the interior. Looks good so far, and I am sure it will end that way!!!


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the encouragement... :thumbsup:

So I now have all the gaps filled and sanded smooth and the overall appearance of the hull is much better.. I am going to try and get the primer coat on tomorrow..

I came across what I think is a neat idea for paint masks for the windows so I thought I would pass it along - I did not end up using the window frames from the ParaGrafix set, but they came in very handy as guides.. I laid tape across the back of the PE pieces and then used an exacto knife with a fresh blade to cut around the edges.. 










The result is window masks that fit pretty darn near perfectly.. 










Pretty slick huh ?? - I think this might be my first "tip of the day" post


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

SCI-FI Larry said:


> Thanks to everyone for the encouragement... :thumbsup:
> 
> So I now have all the gaps filled and sanded smooth and the overall appearance of the hull is much better.. I am going to try and get the primer coat on tomorrow..
> 
> ...


Great idea. Boy, I pondered an idea and never got a good solution. Had the template right in front of me! duh!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Slick re-use Larry!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Excellent idea, Larry. I just went "old school" with my masks - layers of tape and lots of trimming / burnishing the edges. 

Can't wait to see the paint!


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

Today I was able to get the hull prepared and primed.. I stuffed all the little holes to prevent any paint intrusion.. 










I then shot the hull with Testors Grey Primer




























The only thing I am not happy about is that you can still see the seam around the front quite a bit.. I spent a lot of time filling and sanding and I thought that I had done a good job - but the primer really shows the areas that still need attention....

I will have to get that taken care of before I can shoot the base color on..


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

After much trial and tribulation I think I am finally happy with how I have been able to cover all the seams and gaps.. In the end - it was gap filling CA that did the trick much better than filler putty.. 

Pictures coming soon of the final primer coat and base finish coat.. 

It was a lot of effort - but I learned a few new tricks and I think the result will be a finished product that I am much happier with..


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

So I have the base coat on and drying.. Iused a Tamiya Gloss Alumimum from a rattle can and I think it will do the trick.. 

I am planning on masking off and shooting the orange with an airbrush.. Question - Can I go over the Tamiya paint with acrylic ??


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Yes. Just let the base cure for at least 3-4 days.


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

*Getting Closer to the Finish Line*

Well - it took a few attempts - but I am FINALLY happy with the finish coat.. It took a bit of sanding and filling of gaps but I think my perseverance paid off.. 



















Look Ma - No Seams !! :thumbsup:


I used a Tamiya Gloss Aluminum and after it cures for about a week I am going to apply the Orange using an airbrush.. I recently purchased a Paasche double action airbrush and I have been wanting to try it out.. 

While the hull sets up I have been working on getting all the items ready to be attached.. 










I am looking forward to getting all this wrapped up soon..


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Probably too late to say anything, but I did the orange first. Guess it is the oil painter in me, start with the background and work your way forward. I also found that it is easier to mask non-metalic paints without messing up the finish. Your seam work looks A+, I can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

It is the masking that has me a a little nervous.. I am hoping it does not ruin the finish.. I am going to let the whole thing cure until at least next weekend so hopefully everything will be well dried..


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Looks great, Larry. I don't think you'll have a problem with the masking once you let the finish dry thoroughly.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about the finish.
If it gets ruined,though doubtful,just let the orange cure fully and then respray the silver.


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

Any suggestions on the best type of tape to use for masking ??


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

SCI-FI Larry said:


> Any suggestions on the best type of tape to use for masking ??


Tamiya..................hands down the best ever. It comes in various widths and I will *never* build another model without it.


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Ace. I will pick some up tomorrow. I had a business trip cancel and I find myself with a couple of free days... I am hoping to use that time to get the Orange applied...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I love free days to model...........


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Any more progress, Larry?


----------

